# WLAN Stick [USB] Windows 10 kompatibel



## Sasuu (23. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen USB WLAN Stick. Ich nutze derzeit den TP-Link TL-WN722N, USB 2.0 allerdings musste ich nach meinem Windows-Upgrade auf Windows 10 feststellen, dass es keine Treiber für Windows 10 gibt. Nach viel rumversuchen konnte ich den Windows 8.1 Treiber installieren, allerdings performt dieser unter Windows 10 extrem unzuverlässig. Habe viele disconnects und die Downloadrate kann auch nicht stabil gehalten werden.

Ich suche nun einen neuen WLAN Stick der unter Win10 kompatibel ist oder eben eine Lösung (falls vorhanden) für meine beschriebene Problematik. Der Stick dürfte bis 25 Euro kosten. Wäre es sinnvoll auf einen USB 3.0 WLAN Stick umzusteigen?

Schönen Abend euch noch!
Tobi


----------



## Flipbo219 (23. Februar 2016)

Hi 

TP Link gibt auf seiner Seite an das der Stick von dir auch nicht Plug & Play für Windows 10 geeignet ist. Windows 1 Compatibility for TP-LINK Products - Welcome to TP-LINK

Guck dir doch mal den hier an: Asus USB-N13 N3 Wi-Fi USB Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Hab ich auch und funktioniert wunderbar (Windows 7). Laut Treiber Seite von Asus gibt es aber auch einen Windows 10 Treiber. USB-N13 B1 | WLAN & Netzwerk | ASUS Deutschland

Lg Philipp


----------



## Sasuu (23. Februar 2016)

Hi Philipp,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Habe mir die Seite mal angeschaut. Denke werde mir dann auch mal so einen Asus Stick zulegen.

Mfg Tobi


----------



## Sasuu (24. Februar 2016)

Habe mir nun den hier zugelegt: TP-Link Archer T4U AC1200, USB 3.0. Hoffe damit sind die Probleme behoben


----------

